

Need non-idiot web hosting company for startup - bschiett

we've been with liquidweb for the past few years, but lately their support staff seems to get more and more clueless, changing stuff on our server we didn't ask for when we create a support ticket, etc. can anyone recommend a good hosting company with reliable 24/7 support?
======
dglassan
I've been really happy with MediaTemple.net

They have great support and helped me a whole lot when I was first getting
started with server administration. They were always available to answer any
questions I had about how to do something.

------
minsight
pair.com has always been fantastic for me. They aren't cheap, but they're very
good.

